# Message posting times?



## charles (Jul 28, 2019)

Just how do these work? I just saw a post in the main forum - Hi from Albany - that said it was posted 'Today ay 8 PM'. It's just 6:30 PM in Boston and the last time I checked both were in the same time zone.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 28, 2019)

I suspect your time clock is off. Since you are visiting the forum as a guest, you are unable to set your time zone for the forum. I am in the Eastern time zone and the post to which you are referring appeared to be posted at 3:01pm today.


----------



## PVD (Jul 28, 2019)

If I look without logging in, that happens. When I sign in, it displays accurately.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 28, 2019)

Sounds like "not logged in" uses the GMT time.


----------



## Charles (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks like PVD and AmtrakBlue nailed it.

I had meant to join, but just hadn't gotten one of those round tuit things yet - this seems like a good reason.


----------

